# Galettes???



## Keesha (Oct 23, 2019)

Galettes?

Up until today I had never heard of a galette before but now that I’ve discovered them I want to make some. 

Has anyone ever had one or made one?

A galette is a rustic imperfect looking pastry thats either flat or folded to hold in sweet and savoury goodies. 

Check it out! 

Anyway, here are some gluten free recipes for my fellow celiacs. 

https://www.healthline.com/health/4-gluten-free-galette-recipes#2
https://www.culinarynutrition.com/gluten-free-galettes/
Here are some regular galette recipes 

https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2014/08/27/dining/the-galette-forgives-you.amp.html
https://arbuz.com/recipes/galette-dough-recipe/
https://www.chiceats.com/recipe/bak...ly-make-flaky-all-butter-pie-or-galette-crust

How did I miss this?


----------



## Pecos (Oct 23, 2019)

Yummy, I think some of those would work rather nicely with the Mexican food I just had for lunch.

… and I should not look at food threads!


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 23, 2019)

*I have had an apple one before, from the bakery at the grocery store.  The filling was much like an apple pie.  The crust, sweeter. It had an interesting taste. I liked it.  I cannot bake to save my life, but I would buy one again.  Good luck making one, if you do.  *


----------



## Catlady (Oct 23, 2019)

Hmmm, they look YUMMY!  Off to print the recipe, thanks!

LOL, when I first read the title, I thought you meant ''galleta''.  In Spanish, that was the name of a sweet tasting cracker.  When we lived in Venezuela we always loved them.  Then some guy told my father that he was a machinist in a galleta factory and he also loved them.  Then one of the machines stopped suddenly and the floor manager asked him to quickly put his hand in the tub and move the dough around.  The machinist complained that his hands were greasy, the manager screamed at him to do it, and he did it and never ate another galleta.  Neither did we after we heard his story.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 23, 2019)

I have never had one, but they do look wonderful.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 23, 2019)

I've seen then but never ate one. I'm interested in the vegetable one in your article with the goat cheese. Mmmmmm


----------



## Catlady (Oct 23, 2019)

I like the apple one and the one with asparagus.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 23, 2019)

I’d make an apple one for my husband and a tomato zucchini with feta cheese in the gluten free version and a mixed berry one for dessert. I tried copying the pictures but I couldn’t find I doable way to do so. 

Hey Ruth from Jersey . I really think you’d like these gluten free recipes.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 23, 2019)

I make the apple one, but I just use a regular pie crust folded around the fresh apple slices.   I got a recipe years ago from Giada DeLaurentiis on Food Network.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Galettes?


Not a Texas terminology...


----------



## Keesha (Oct 23, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Not a Texas terminology...


But ‘you’ can make it one. 
Maybe if you kept using the word, your lovely wife might just surprise you and make you one.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 23, 2019)

Don't try this until you've had at least two cups of coffee!






I wonder if you could substitute a soft tortilla for the crepe batter.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2019)

Keesha said:


> But ‘you’ can make it one.
> Maybe if you kept using the word, your lovely wife might just surprise you and make you one. ☺


She does make something similar with crescent rolls and ground beef.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

Those look wonderful and mouth-watering, Keesha!

Never saw or heard of them, and never met one in my life.  

But it's never too late to make a new friend or to meet a ….um....gallette ?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 23, 2019)

Kaila said:


> Those look wonderful and mouth-watering, Keesha!
> 
> Never saw or heard of them, and never met one in my life.
> 
> But it's never too late to make a new friend or to meet a ….um....gallette ?


I think I’m surprised these existed and I’d never known about them before especially considering the travelling I’d done and banquets I’d been to. 


These would go great with a daiquiri or two. 
Not for breakfast though.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 23, 2019)

For brunch, then?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 23, 2019)

Kaila said:


> For brunch, then?


Yes!


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 23, 2019)

Love them, Mom would make them if we behaved....a rare treat.  Even simple bread dough can be used depending on what you want to.
Now I have to find that recipe....yum.... 
  Have to be honest here, anything home made I love.


----------



## Catlady (Oct 24, 2019)

I got recipes for the apple and the asparagus one.  Will try soon, looks delicious.  I never made crusts but lately have been learning to make them.  Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 24, 2019)

PVC said:


> I got recipes for the apple and the asparagus one.  Will try soon, looks delicious.  I never made crusts but lately have been learning to make them.  Who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


Exactly. Plus why not try new things while we still can. Later may never come.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 24, 2019)

I heard of them before. My in laws was married a French Canadian.

I'm going to try one. They apparently are not only for sweets like pies but vegetables as well.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 24, 2019)

That’s right. They are for sweet or savoury. 
I would think that you could add any type of filling that you fancy. Have fun and tell us what it’s like. 

I’d like to surprise my man with one this weekend.


----------



## Old Salt (Oct 24, 2019)

Any relationship to Danish Pastry? The crust in the third and fourth pictures looks identical to Danishes. We buy them with a cream cheese and cherry filling,


----------



## Keesha (Oct 25, 2019)

Old Salt said:


> Any relationship to Danish Pastry? The crust in the third and fourth pictures looks identical to Danishes. We buy them with a cream cheese and cherry filling,


Yes you are right. They DO look like Danish pastries. Now those I’ve had. I use to purchase them at the Julius shops . They were sooo good. 
Cheese cheese and cherry filling. That’s exactly right.


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 25, 2019)

I would have to say that bread is a real adaptable product of what ever you grind into flower. What you with that flower is coming out your mind and cravings. Years ago helping mom make some bread dough I told her my thoughts on a deep fried  ball of dough. I made half a dozen and only managed to get one.   lol


----------



## Lakeland living (Oct 25, 2019)

for those that have problems....lol   flower = flour


----------



## Catlady (Nov 29, 2019)

Well, I had bought the ingredients for Galette and today made my first two (that's 4 meals for me).  Next time I will make the border more narrow, mine was like 3 inches instead of the 2 inches the recipe called for.  Mine was made with mushrooms, asparagus, and leeks.  Hope it tastes good.  Thanks, Keesha!


----------



## Lc jones (Nov 29, 2019)

I am definitely going to try this out yummy!


----------



## Keesha (Nov 29, 2019)

That looks fabulous Catlady.
 You really can bake girl. 
Good job. When’s dinner? 
I will make my husband one closer to Christmas since he’s trying to lose weight also


----------



## win231 (Nov 29, 2019)

I just discovered that Windex is good for keyboard drool.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 29, 2019)

Okay, I said I was only going to eat half of one but was so hungry that I ate the W.H.O.L.E thing (7 inches wide).  Now I'm stuffed, but heh, I had not eaten since 10pm last night and this was 6pm tonight.  The taste was GOOD, so I'm definitely making them again.  Now I got one in the freezer for next time.  I'm thinking next time will make 4 smaller ones and that will be 4 servings.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 29, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Okay, I said I was only going to eat half of one but was so hungry that I ate the W.H.O.L.E thing (7 inches wide).  Now I'm stuffed, but heh, I had not eaten since 10pm last night and this was 6pm tonight.  The taste was GOOD, so I'm definitely making them again.  Now I got one in the freezer for next time.  I'm thinking next time will make 4 smaller ones and that will be 4 servings.


No surprise there. 
I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 29, 2019)

That looks scrumptious @Catlady  !

Wise decision, at moments like those, to eat it all and enjoy doing it.


----------



## Old Salt (Nov 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> Well, I had bought the ingredients for Galette and today made my first two (that's 4 meals for me).  Next time I will make the border more narrow, mine was like 3 inches instead of the 2 inches the recipe called for.  Mine was made with mushrooms, asparagus, and leeks.  Hope it tastes good.  Thanks, Keesha!
> 
> View attachment 83024


Oh Gawd, that looks so wonderful! It is a combination of a very well made Danish and my all-time favourite veggies. Who can resist this perfection. One wouldn't be enough!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

@Catlady 
Would you make some of those for the next birthday party we have here at SF, please!


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Kaila said:


> @Catlady
> Would you make some of those for the next birthday party we have here at SF, please!


Ha Ha!  I was very intimidated to make it, but it was actually rather easy.  What takes the longest is cutting up and sauteing the three veggies.  I even bought the refrigerated Pillsbury dough, which already comes in the round shape you'll need.  Next time I will make my own dough per recipe, make them smaller (that 7 inch was a LOT, but I was hungry), make the borders only 2 inches and cut them in shorter sections.  I'm betting my next ones will be a lot prettier.  The taste was really good, and I only used the powdered thyme instead of the fresh one.  Try it!  Next time I also want to try the fruit ones, that one with apples in Keesha's OP #1 post looked really good.

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2019/05/savory-asparagus-mushroom-leek-and-cheese-galette.html


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

@Catlady 
We would love to help you to eat them, when you make some, made in ANY of those wonderful ways that you described making them! 
In fact, maybe you need us, to test and taste them for you and with you? We are willing to "  help! " 

I love the asparagus, but am "willing" to try out the fruit ones, for you, as well.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Next time I'm making this broccoli one, love broccoli.  I think I was born to be a vegetarian.   

https://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2019/05/savory-broccoli-and-cheese-galette.html


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank you for the gluten free recipes!!!   

Made something similar many years ago that involved pears and rosemary ...yummy.  It may have had that name ...looked the same, but it's been so long ago I can't remember.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

@Catlady 
Do you ever put some cooked chickpeas or split peas in with those veggies?  Yum.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Kaila said:


> @Catlady
> Do you ever put some cooked chickpeas or split peas in with those veggies?  Yum.


I love chickpeas, split peas, pintos, black beans, ALL kinds of beans.  In fact I cook my own chickpeas and freeze in 8oz containers and just pop in my mouth.  Re the galette, the first time I make a recipe I try to be faithful to it and then next time make changes if I want to.  I'll remember your suggestion next time.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Thanks to Keesha I am now going insane.  Was looking for an apple galetta recipe and ended up with this.  Arghhhh!  Too many temptations !!!!!!

https://www.pinterest.com/dorawarn/galetta/


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)

I’m going through the same thing. I’d already forgotten about the galettes so I’m glad you reminded me I’m making the tomato, zuchinni feta cheese one that’s low carb and grain free . While it’s not completely dairy free the feta is made from goats milk. The dough has to chill for @ least 3 hours so I will make that tonight and make this tomorrow.

https://www.healthline.com/health/4-gluten-free-galette-recipes#9


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

"Chill out, dough!  "


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)

Kaila said:


> "Chill out, dough!  "


A Freudian slip.


----------



## tortiecat (Nov 30, 2019)

Used to make galattes, haven't done so for years.
Filled them with rhubarb and strawberries, or apples
and blackberries.  Don't do that kind of baking anymore!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> A Freudian slip.



And you were referring to..... Oh, don't say !


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

I like the tomato/zucchini one and the mixed berry one, they look delicious.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

These are cute but the ingredients are in metric

https://itsnotcomplicatedrecipes.com/spinach-and-feta-galettes/


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> I like the tomato/zucchini one and the mixed berry one, they look delicious.


Those are the two ones I’m making. Today I went out and got all the ingredients including mascarpone cheese for the mixed berry one. 
 I’m so excited.

It’s like having healthy meals made into pies. 
How fun.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> These are cute but the ingredients are in metric
> 
> https://itsnotcomplicatedrecipes.com/spinach-and-feta-galettes/


Why not use a gram to ounce chart and make it anyway.
https://www.google.ca/search?q=grams+to+ounces&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-ca&client=safari


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)

Kaila said:


> And you were referring to..... Oh, don't say !


Nooooo. Haha. That’s not what I meant.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

@Keesha -  After you make the galette, please post pic so we can admire and drool.  Good luck! 

 I have enough food in my freezer for one month, so it will be a while before I can try another one.  I am just one and only eat once a day, so it takes a while to finish all the food I cooked in  a few marathon cooking sessions.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 30, 2019)

Catlady said:


> @Keesha -  After you make the galette, please post pic so we can admire and drool.  Good luck!



Yes will do. These ones are gluten free so they take a bit longer and by the way, that mascarpone I won’t be having. My digestive system does not like dairy. It’s very tasty and I was so curious to try it. 
Big mistake. At least I know what to stay away from now.


----------



## Catlady (Nov 30, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes will do. These ones are gluten free so they take a bit longer and by the way, that mascarpone I won’t be having. My digestive system does not like dairy. It’s very tasty and I was so curious to try it.
> Big mistake. At least I know what to stay away from now.


A long time ago I wanted to learn to make Tiramisu, but it needs mascarpone and I couldn't find it at Frys, then later learned that Walmart carries it.  By then I had decided it was too much trouble to make and just buy one portion at the deli and cut it into three pieces.  That's enough for me.


----------



## Old Salt (Dec 1, 2019)

Lakeland living said:


> I would have to say that bread is a real adaptable product of what ever you grind into flower. What you with that flower is coming out your mind and cravings. Years ago helping mom make some bread dough I told her my thoughts on a deep fried  ball of dough. I made half a dozen and only managed to get one.   lol


I just noticed this post. My mother-in-law in Nova Scotia used to make bread dough and then made patties, about an inch thick and fried them in the pan. She called them scawns (probably from scones). Delicious when slathering some butter on them.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Ok @Catlady. I made my first galette and it’s gluten free and delicious. The hardest part was making the dough. Gluten free dough doesn’t have the elasticity as regular dough and popping it the fridge did NOT help so next time I omit that part. I’ll also not add the bagel spices to the edges of the dough as I found them far too salty but overall it was really tasty and different. Here are some pictures of it.

No pillsbury dough although I wish I could use it at times.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

I must say a lot of stuff wrong.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 1, 2019)

@Keesha - That looks soooo GOOD!  It's a whole meal right there.   Yeah, after I ate that whole 7 inch galette I was really stuffed!

 Will you be making the same one or a different one next time?  I was reading about making the gluten free dough, it sounds like a lot of work, but you do what you have to do for your health.  Was the dough as sticky as they said it would be?  I make a focaccia with sticky dough and have learned to oil my fingers before dealing with it, it makes it a lot easier to handle it.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Catlady said:


> @Keesha - That looks soooo GOOD!  It's a whole meal right there.   Yeah, after I ate that whole 7 inch galette I was really stuffed!
> 
> Will you be making the same one or a different one next time?  I was reading about making the gluten free dough, it sounds like a lot of work, but you do what you have to do for your health.  Was the dough as sticky as they said it would be?  I make a focaccia with sticky dough and have learned to oil my fingers before dealing with it, it makes it a lot easier to handle it.


Thanks Catlady. I think I drink too much liquid to eat the entire thing or I would have.

No it wasn’t sticky dough. In fact it wasn’t sticky enough especially after refrigeration. Next time I won’t put it in the refrigerator and to be perfectly honest, it just isn’t the type of dough that should be used for a savoury type of pie. Using almond flour and mixing it with that much butter turns the dough more into a cooked marzipan that would be more suitable for a dessert dish. The crust did not suite the rest of the ingredients. 


The stickiness comes mainly from the gluten in the wheat. Without the gluten, the dough isn’t nearly as pliable but oiling your fingers is a really good idea.

I’ve got dough made for the mixed berry one as well as the berries. That’s why I got the mascarpone. That stuff is soooo creamy good. That’s the first time I’ve bought it but it’s far too rich. I’ll try and find a dairy free option. Possibly just use egg whites.

You sure know your way around the kitchen.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 1, 2019)

@Keesha - found this gluten-free pie crust recipe by chance and thought I would share

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/gluten-free-pie-crust-recipe


----------



## Keesha (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks. That’s a recipe that makes the user purchase a recommended gluten free flour which has to be ordered online. I was more interested in this because it was Paleo but I really don’t like the idea of using almond or coconut flour. While they are very low in carbohydrates, they aren’t versatile enough so I probably won’t ever make that type again. I’ll make a galette again with my own gluten free   pastry. After all the pastry either makes it or breaks it and this crust didn’t work. Plus I won’t add the bagel seasoning either.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 2, 2019)

The next day. There’s something to be said for leaving things in the fridge to marinate overnight. Today for lunch I heated this galette up and had it with some salad and a nice glass of white wine and it was lovely. The warm goats milk cheese flavour went so nice with the sweet peppers, olives and cherry tomatoes. The fresh thyme was not lost in this. It really made a tasty lunch.

Maybe almond flour isn’t so bad but next time I’ll also bake it on regular baking pans and not my insulated ones. The bottom was a tad undercooked but a great learning experience. I’d like to drive this with a homemade flat bread as I find it far too rich in butter.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 2, 2019)

Keesha said:


> The next day. There’s something to be said for leaving things in the fridge to marinate overnight. Today for lunch I heated this galette up and had it with some salad and a nice glass of white wine and it was lovely. The warm goats milk cheese flavour went so nice with the sweet peppers, olives and cherry tomatoes. The fresh thyme was not lost in this. It really made a tasty lunch.
> 
> Maybe almond flour isn’t so bad but next time I’ll also bake it on regular baking pans and not my insulated ones. *The bottom was a tad undercooked* but a great learning experience. I’d like to drive this with a homemade flat bread as I find it far too rich in butter.
> 
> View attachment 83405


  That looks delicious!  Some things taste better when reheated, like lasagna.

You could always try cooking the dough for a few minutes, then filling it, and continue cooking.  When I made the Pillsbury pizza, that's what they said to do, precook the dough for 5-8 minutes and continue cooking after adding the toppings.  On the other hand, after pre-cooking it would be difficult to fold up the edgings.  Hmmm?


----------



## Keesha (Dec 2, 2019)

Catlady said:


> That looks delicious!  Some things taste better when reheated, like lasagna.
> 
> You could always try cooking the dough for a few minutes, then filling it, and continue cooking.  When I made the Pillsbury pizza, that's what they said to do, precook the dough for 5-8 minutes and continue cooking after adding the toppings.  On the other hand, after pre-cooking it would be difficult to fold up the edgings.  Hmmm?


Thanks Catlady. It was. I actually considered this but I think with a few modifications in how this is made, it’s a nice inclusion to my diet. Edges would be a nightmare if the pastry were pre baked first so experimentation is a must. Lol 

I’m still excited to make the mixed berry one.


----------

